# Six Flags Over Georgia???



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Any recommendations for a CG close to Six Flags over Ga.? Prefferably to the north but anything reasonably close will be considered. Thanks.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Any of the campgrounds at Lake Allatoona would be good. HERE
Or Red Top Mountain State Park. HERE

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know of any campgrounds that fit the bill but you might want to consider camping slightly West of Six Flags. North puts you right into the burbs for about 25 miles and east puts you downtown. Allatoona is great but somewhat of a haul to Six Flags.

Reverie


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree with Bob and Reverie. McKinney COE Campground on Lake Allatoona is a favorite, but morning traffic down I-75 is gonna drive you nuts unless you wait until after 9AM to leave. Neither of the campgrounds near Six Flags that are listed on rvparkreviews.com are worth looking at - they are very rough. John Tanner State Park, which is way west of Six Flags would be worth a look, but is quite a distance from Atlanta. All things considered, I would go for McKinney and just time the drive so that I miss the morning rush hour traffic. All of the COE parks around Lake Allatoona are really nice and have good access to I-75. Assuming that the traffic lets you travel at the speed limit, you should be able to make it to Six Flags from McKinney in about 35-40 minutes.


----------

